# took practice exam - how did i do?



## rmu (Mar 1, 2008)

I have the NCEES Structural I Sample Questions and Solutions book and I just took the morning session of the practice exam. I stuck to the four hour time limit and I got 29 questions correct out of a total of 40 (72.5%).

Does anyone know if this means that I am in good shape to take the Structural I exam in April?


----------



## maryannette (Mar 1, 2008)

I never took Structural and don't know much about it, but from your score, I would say that you have prepared well. The challenge now is to keep sharp and focused. You could even evaluate your results and improve on your weaker areas, just for good measure.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 3, 2008)

rmu said:


> I have the NCEES Structural I Sample Questions and Solutions book and I just took the morning session of the practice exam. I stuck to the four hour time limit and I got 29 questions correct out of a total of 40 (72.5%).
> Does anyone know if this means that I am in good shape to take the Structural I exam in April?


You did good, but don't get too cocky.

Many things can happen before the actual exam. Keep studying!!!


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 3, 2008)

Agreed, close enough to pass but anything can happen.

There are two versions of the test questions available. The brand new ones that just came out which represent the new codes, and the old ones that have been out for a while but are now somewhat out-dated (old codes, ASD, etc). Not sure which one you worked, of course.

I recommend working both of them. Codes may be different but technique is usually the same. Identify your weaknesses and attack them. Read the NCEES repeatedly, work them in your head. Write in the book in ink so that you can take it with you.

:2cents:


----------



## jascia1919 (Mar 5, 2008)

Good Enough. If you can keep the same performance during the exam.


----------



## vane_gator (Mar 9, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> Agreed, close enough to pass but anything can happen.
> There are two versions of the test questions available. The brand new ones that just came out which represent the new codes, and the old ones that have been out for a while but are now somewhat out-dated (old codes, ASD, etc). Not sure which one you worked, of course.
> 
> I recommend working both of them. Codes may be different but technique is usually the same. Identify your weaknesses and attack them. Read the NCEES repeatedly, work them in your head. Write in the book in ink so that you can take it with you.
> ...



Both sample exams have the same questions. They just updated the solutions to reflect the new codes.


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 9, 2008)

vane_gator said:


> Both sample exams have the same questions. They just updated the solutions to reflect the new codes.


rlyflag:

seems appropriate here. That is a rip-off!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 10, 2008)

^^What about the $100 pencils you need to take from the exam.


----------

